# A move to Penang



## Kiwi in Qatar (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there, 

My husband and I are contemplating a move to Penang and I was hoping to find out some information about work there for me (we'd be moving there for my husband's job). We currently live in Qatar where I work full-time for an international company as an Executive Assistant. I was wondering what the chances are of finding a similar role in Penang are or at least be able to work? After some initial searches for jobs on various websites to get an idea of things, it seems that a knowledge of local languages are essential a number of jobs. Can anyone shed some light on the work situation in Penang? Any information would be hugely appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Kiwi in Qatar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I are contemplating a move to Penang and I was hoping to find out some information about work there for me (we'd be moving there for my husband's job). We currently live in Qatar where I work full-time for an international company as an Executive Assistant. I was wondering what the chances are of finding a similar role in Penang are or at least be able to work? After some initial searches for jobs on various websites to get an idea of things, it seems that a knowledge of local languages are essential a number of jobs. Can anyone shed some light on the work situation in Penang? Any information would be hugely appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks.


You can try applying for position of an EA in MNC. The only thing I can tell you about Penang is that the food is delicious! My mother was from Penang and we went back to Penang occasionally so can't tell you anything on work situation in Penang. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## MiamiGreen (Aug 17, 2010)

Kiwi in Qatar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I are contemplating a move to Penang and I was hoping to find out some information about work there for me (we'd be moving there for my husband's job). We currently live in Qatar where I work full-time for an international company as an Executive Assistant. I was wondering what the chances are of finding a similar role in Penang are or at least be able to work? After some initial searches for jobs on various websites to get an idea of things, it seems that a knowledge of local languages are essential a number of jobs. Can anyone shed some light on the work situation in Penang? Any information would be hugely appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi Kiwi,

It is now depend on your Qualification.
Education level. Normally for Expat only will be
employed by MCN here. It will be tough a local company
to employ you. Btw, Local salary will be rather cheap
ranging from GBP500 to GBP600 monthly.
If you are looking for pastme work then it will be alright.
And you can also can look for a job a kindergarden 
or international school if you are interested.
Good luck.
Cheers~


----------

